
Chinese car maker unveils new model to take on Rolls-Royce - phate004
https://cntechpost.com/2020/01/09/chinese-car-maker-unveils-new-model-to-take-on-rolls-royce/
======
quattrofan
Sounds a bit rubbish and quite underpowered. Fairly sure RR aren't bothered.

